# My mule is not eating right



## mountain_waif (Jul 4, 2005)

....


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 4, 2005)

Mine kind of get picky at times too, especially our standard one. One day he will eat everything put in front of him, and the next day..turn his nose up. I did have a mini hinny who loved his beet pulp, and then he refused to eat it for about 3 days, when he did eat it..he acted really strange, like he was going to colic or something. He never did, and his poop was normal, but it was wierd on how he acted. I even walked him to make sure he was Ok, nothing ever bacame of it and now he is back to eating his grain/beet pulp "sloppy" mess, and he LOVES it. Corinne


----------



## mountain_waif (Jul 4, 2005)

....


----------



## mountain_waif (Jul 5, 2005)

....


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 7, 2005)

Just a thought - don't know how it got in there but it's buzzing around so I might as well let it out




- how old is she?? Could it be Lampas (swelling of the roof of the mouth??) I noticed it in my kids riding ponies because they would not accept the bit, so had to ridden in bitless for a while- it comes on quite suddenly, too, but typically in five to eight year olds. It was the slurping her soft food bit that made me think. No real treatment, it goes on it's own, Banamine will help, just at "aspirin" level, salt in the food is _supposed_ to help but if you suspect this I would really ask a Vet as there has to be something better these days. Fell the soft palate at the top of the mouth and see what you think. If it is Lampas the palate will appear to drop, sometimes until it can be seen below the line of the teeth. Looks far worse than it is, but it has to be sore!!


----------



## mountain_waif (Jul 7, 2005)

....


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh you poor thing!! They really do wrap us round their hooves, don't they?? Go and tell her about how tough Mules are supposed to be, and mean


----------



## mountain_waif (Jul 8, 2005)

....


----------

